# What do y'all think of this AIR face shield?



## Mrphiltx (Aug 1, 2019)

Saw this on Adam Savage's YouTube today: 
https://microclimate.com/

Basically a $300 over the face mask (a hood really) with a fan and "HEPA" filters around it. Looks like a simplification of the full face air filters that are $1800+, eg the 3M Versaflow.

I'm wondering how this would work for a dusty workshop. Seems like it might work with beards and glasses better than the half face covering I use now.

I suspect the face shield might not be as impact resistant as others.


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

Already done. The Trend Airshield has been on the market for years. More expensive, but provides impact resistance, too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

It looks like this is just a mask for those who are wearing something for Covid protection. Not seeing anything at all in their info about shop, or industrial wear. I would think wood dust would be a problem.

The ambiguity of their policy on warranty, and NOPE on any return would give me pause.

*Return Policy?*

There is no return policy. AIR is considered a wearable and returns cannot be used for other customers.

*Does this come with a warranty?*

As a new product and company, a policy has not been developed yet. We want you to be fully satisfied with the product, so please contact customer care with any product problems.


----------



## Mrphiltx (Aug 1, 2019)

And now I watched this the other day: 




And I won't be buying one for woodworking.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

has to be one of the dumbest inventions ive seen.
dont sneeze in it.
glare will suck.
$300 can buy me a nice respirator with money left over


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah it looked interesting until i looked a little more in depth,i dont think it would be very good in a dusty shop situation so ill pass.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Not sure about woodworking, but I know that I'm going to be an astronaut for Halloween.


----------

